# To code or not to code: Mild (diagnosis)?



## jessicaparker1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi.

I was once told by an "experience" coder to never code a mild condition. Has anyone ever heard of this? I discussed this same issue with another coder and they don't feel that is correct. I haven't seen any guidelines for this topics so I'm trying to confirm with any physical back up. Is this only correct only for certain conditions? 

I currently have a physician diagnosis on his notes "Mild Obstructive Lung Disease".What do you think?

Any helps....
Thank You


----------



## cblack712 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am what you would call an "experienced" coder and I have never heard of this. Mild is a definitive finding and therefore should be coded if it is related to the reason for the study. Mild obstructive pulmonary disease could be a related finding to shortness of breath or of chest pain. Which brings up another point -- A patient would be treated the same in an ER setting if they presented with "mild" chest pain vs chest pain.


----------

